# Nệm Kim Cương Diamond Luxury giá rẻ tại Nệm Khuyến Mãi



## nemkhuyenmai (13/11/19)

Với thiết kế cao su đổ khuôn nguyên khối, Nệm cao su Kim Cương tại Nệm Khuyến Mãi Có độ đàn hồi và nâng đỡ cơ thể rất tốt. Nệm còn đạt được kỷ lục Guiness. về thành tích chiếc nệm có nhiều người nhảy trên nệm mà không bị biến dạng, xẹp, lún.





Khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể của Nem Kim cuong Diamond Luxury cho phép người nằm có thể thay đổi tư thế thoải mái. mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến cột sống. Nệm được thiết kế thông minh, ôm sát toàn bộ cơ thể. Hỗ trợ người dùng có được một giấc ngủ sâu và ngon nhất.
Hai mặt của nệm Kim cương Luxury được thiết kế có hàng trăm lỗ thoát hơi nhỏ đan xen và trải đều ở cả 2 bề mặt tạo nên độ thoáng khí tối đa. Trên bề mặt nệm còn có các họa tiết lõm. Nhằm mục đích tạo ra các rãnh thoát hơi, tăng cường lưu thông không khí
Đạt được hàng loạt giấy chứng nhận quốc tế về độ an toàn, kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối. Nệm cao su Kim Cương Diamond Luxury an toàn với tất cả người tiêu dùng.


----------

